# wired through?



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive been looking at some homemade baits and i am curious how do you make a larger bait wired through?
thanks


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's how I do it.




























Then I pin the lip in place so it can't come out,










Then you just glue it together, weight it and finish it.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's how I do it, much the same a 'Jerkin', but with panel pins.pete
Part. 1
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=533107#post533107
Part. 2
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=533108#post533108


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that is a super tutorial, someone should make that a sticky. I really like the jig you made to cut the lip slots, if I ever start doing a bunch of the same type of lures I will definitely use that concept. The ideas and creativity passed around on this site are invaluable.


----------

